# goat having  baby are not ?



## nana_4708 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have had goat in the past but this is a pygmy goat had her a few months was running with billy yesterday she had discharge clear not alot and acted like she was in pain when walking away from the other goats .So I said she was going to give birth put her in a pin by herself to day still alot of up and down and looks like prolaps to me but discharge is gone and no baby but she is pushing soon and get up walk around and lay down again .
She is not a friend goat let you touch her sometimes and sometime she will not let you get near her.
Any ideas  .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 18, 2010)

Is there another experienced goat person or vet around you? I would have someone local who has goat experience come over and look at her. Her back end doesn't look right but really can't diagnose over the internet. If she really is in labor and is actively pushing, you have a problem.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 18, 2010)

She isn't bagged up or particularly swollen, so i would say no. I would have someone actually look at her, though. She may be prolapsing.


----------



## rebecca100 (Oct 18, 2010)

If she is pregnant and giving birth then you can feel the ligaments that attach to the pin bones.  If they are soft an mushy then she is trying to give birth.  If not then something is not right.


----------



## elevan (Oct 18, 2010)

It looks to me that her anus is swollen and not her vulva...

It definitely doesn't look right, I would take her to a vet.  Based on your pictures I would never have suspected pregnancy.

It does look very uncomfortable which probably explains the up and down she's doing.

Good luck!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 19, 2010)

It's kinda hard to tell from the pictures, but to me it looks like she already kidded.  :/


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 19, 2010)

It sort of, almost looks to me like the kid is in there 'wrong', pushing up against the wrong area and stuck....maybe?

Or she's severely constipated / backed up.

I'd definitely be taking her in to a vet or having an experienced goat person over ASAP.

Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## nana_4708 (Oct 19, 2010)

There is no vet around here that does farm animals she gave birth to twin both born dead. billy and nanny.
Thank for the help.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hate to hear that.


----------



## warthog (Oct 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear that,  how is the mum?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 19, 2010)

Im sooo sorry....thats tough....Hows she doing???  Poor girl


----------



## glenolam (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that too.  I hope your doe is doing well.


----------

